# hogs in walton county



## buntin (May 2, 2011)

anyone have any info on hogs around walton county in the WMA's? Im military and new to the hunting area..any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

what portion of the county? I know of hogs from Florala to freeport including private and public lands...
I am in Defuniak if yer ever up this way...

Brent


----------



## buntin (May 2, 2011)

I live in south Walton but am defiantly willing to travel to any part of Walton! I'll be heading up to Defuniak next week to do a little bass fishin but I appreciate any help or direction I can get. Last season I came in around late gun, the deer and hogs were very skidish and nocturnal it seemed. Especially the hogs. Then again, I may have been looking in the wrong areas but I saw alot of rooting. I was scouting the choctawhatchee river wma and the hunting pressure was high and alot of people driving through the woods and such


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Eglin WMA has a decent hog population in pockets... As soon as "deer dog training days" begin, the hogs begin to move while also getting a bit more nocturnal and skittish.

If you only want to gun/bow them, study the eglin map and choose places as far from "dog hunting areas" down in the bottoms... finding creeks and other bottoms would likely be the best bet once they start turnin' out the dogs.

But that ain't set in stone either...
As for private lands... It is getting hard to get a foot in the door with the farmers to run hog dogs but near impossible to get permission to bring a shooter... Just to big a liability risk is what they land owners tell me... And the occasional "HELL DAMN NO WAY!!! Last time that happened I lost 2 burros and a prize bull.." or some such horror stories.

PM incoming...

Brent


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

The Eglin Range out towards DFS has some damn good hog hunting along with the Range off of HWY 285 that borders I -10. Use to work out there at night and would see groups of hogs on a nightly basis or early morning.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Buntin I am in the same boat, but I am stationed at NAS Pensacola for CSO school. I have been trying to find a place to hunt hog and called Jackson Guard but was told I could only hunt hog during the posted hunting seasons (so not until Thanksgiving, basically). Not sure if thats right or if the lady had no idea what she was talking about. 

I was told that the Blackwater WMA has decent hog hunting there and I plan to go check it out when I get a free weekend here in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

You can hunt every other weekend in Blackwater. Just check myfwc.com for the dates. Here's one a buddy of mine killed last year in Blackwater.


----------

